# My malt ate chocolate !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Last night at around 9pm I was eating a store bought freshly baked chocolate chip cookie when one of the chocolate chips fell on the floor and my malt quicky ate it. About an hour later she was acting like all nuts ! She was pacing back and forth in a straight line, she was walking in large circles, she would sit then run sit then sit then run and then she started digging the hardwood floor like she digs her blankets. She looked all crazy ! I know chocolate is toxic but this was one tiny single chocolate chip. This morning she's fine. I was serioulsy thinking of calling the vet last night but she did end up settling down and going to sleep.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Four ounces is a toxic dose of semi sweet chocolate for a 11-12 pound dog.

Dogs and Chocolate Toxicity


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

How big is your malt? 

Call the vet and they will tell you what symptoms to watch for. Chocolate can cause seizures tummy upset and other issues. If you see these symptoms you will need to rush her in immediately.

Keep 3% peroxide on hand if this ever happens again. The vet can tell you how much to give your malt to induce vomiting. Usually about 1- 2 tablespoons is enough for a 3-5 lb dog. 

Something similar happened with Izzy as a baby. I saw her eat the chocolate so when I called the vet they said to induce vomiting and keep and eye on her. She was fine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I read the article that Marj posted some of the symptoms listed sounded like what your malt experienced. Excitability, irritability, etc. Happy she's okay today but I always feel when in doubt, call the vet. Do you know what kind of chips they were since there's a difference in toxicity in the types of chocolate?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Dark chocolate is the worst one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad she seems to be OK. I've gotten to the point of not even bringing in to the house anything that is toxic to my Malts because I never know if I might drop something accidentally. I do use garlic and keep it at the very back of the countertop when I am working with it. I would love to have grapes but they are just too easy to drop and one time I added chocolate chips to some home made granola and it was too nerve wracking to even enjoy. If I want these things I eat them at work or when K/C/C are in their crates in the other room. 

I'm not saying you should do what I do but just be careful. These little guys are like vacuum cleaners and they are just waiting for something to drop. :smpullhair:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.
She's 11 pounds and yes she's like a super vacume cleaner.

I did not even think that one tiny morsel would make her so hyper. I'm glad she's fine now and that she did not consume more chocolate.

Many months ago she ate 2 squares of EXTRA DARK chocolate. She was severely ill. She was vommitting and had diahrea for 5 hours straight. I took her to the vet right away and they gave her charcoal to take away the ill effects of thrombisone. That was scary and I will never buy dark chocolate again but I still cannnot believe one morsel of semi-sweet chocolate chip can have and effect on an 11 pound malt. I'd hate to think what it can do to a 3-6 pound malt.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> Thank you.
> She's 11 pounds and yes she's like a super vacume cleaner.
> 
> I did not even think that one tiny morsel would make her so hyper. I'm glad she's fine now and that she did not consume more chocolate.
> ...


I wonder if because of her previous serious reaction to chocolate that she is much more sensitive to it now?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad she's doing good today!

This is why I teach my dogs a "Leave It." I'm a very messy cook and drop stuff constantly! When I'm teaching my dogs a leave it I actually go into the kitchen and cook stuff while tossing their treats on the floor as Leave Its or other stuff that I'm cooking but is safe for them. This way my dogs know if something hits the floor that does not mean they get to eat it! It's saved me many times! Like when dropping chocolate, onions, grapes, tomatoes, etc...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

jenna, i'm so glad she's ok today. After reading the replies here, I didn't know grapes were bad for them too. I knew about the chocolate, but didn't know it could be that bad either. I'm so glad to be on SM and learn something new....give your sweetie a hug for me. And tell her chocolate is not good for her girlish figure either!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> jenna, i'm so glad she's ok today. After reading the replies here, I didn't know grapes were bad for them too. I knew about the chocolate, but didn't know it could be that bad either. I'm so glad to be on SM and learn something new....give your sweetie a hug for me. And tell her chocolate is not good for her girlish figure either!:wub:


Here's a pinned thread with info on what people food not to give to dogs:


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for this info Sher....Rocky sends a big thank you too!!!:wub2:



k/c mom said:


> Here's a pinned thread with info on what people food not to give to dogs:
> 
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh i'm glad she's ok. I always worry about my girls dh drops everything:smpullhair: if I lived alone I'd be alot like Sher


----------

